# What color carpet is best w/ kids in the house?



## Greensleeves

W


----------



## shelbean91

The carpet should be as close to dirt color as possible!! :LOL Seriously- ours is a peachy/pinky/beige. It's mostly beige and hides messes from 3 kids and 3 dogs rather well.


----------



## Ilovelife

I agree with shelbean Ours is a grey/blue color & it's held up well to *dirt*


----------



## Ruthla

You don't want black or white- something medium-colored is best- a grey-blue, or a tan is good (as somebody else mentioned, "dirt colored.")

If you have the option of a patterned carpet, rather than a solid color, that hides dirt/stains even better!!


----------



## AngelBee

We have burbur (sp?) multi colored biege/brown tones. It is attractive and you can not see any spills or foot prints. Also the new puppy accidents do not stain it.


----------



## Rebecca

All of our carpets are a pretty blend of colors. It hides dirt and traffic stains well. I'm partial to really thin, like industrial-type carpeting with almost no pile, and especially like inexpensive (like $30 from home depot for 10x12) area rugs that I can toss if they get grungy enough. I'm not a fan of wall-to-wall, unless the subfloors are plywood or just ugly.


----------



## hotmamacita

oh i loathe carpet but love rugs. we had carpet installed in our gameroom b/c it was concrete and i couldn't bear to watch my twins hit their heads on it one day more as they were toddling along...

i chose a light-brown poop colour.







: seriously. it was a hit of olive to it and it is really, really, really soft. i also do not like synthetic at all, it bothers me but we couldn't afford a natural soft fiber rug so i felt and felt and felt carpet samples until i found one as soft as could be without being cotton or certain types of wool.

i put down throw rugs on the areas that get traffic. on stairs or a hallway, i prefer tile or wood but if you do a carpet, be sure to tack a runner rug on over it. this will absord the traffic and dirt and can be easily cleaned. plus if you chose a runner/rug that is colourful, the stains will fade into the patter.

okay, that was a lot of thoughts, eh?


----------



## Kateana

My parents have navy blue burbur with multicolored flecks. It's really pretty carpet, and with 5 kids, and a dog, it doesn't show a thing!


----------



## SimplyMama

The color of chocolate milk. Trust me.


----------



## weebitty2

beige or a wet sand colour. dirt blends in after it's walked on a couple times, and it totally hides crumbs, dog hair, and random messes until you can get to them.


----------



## heldt123

Wood! :LOL

Anyway, a patterned, speckled burber is great. We have carpet only in our hall and my son's room and I forget to vaccume it because it doesn't show dirt, small stains, or crumbs...perfect. It has tan/brown/grey base colors with speckles of a couple other colors (has a diamond pattern running through it with high/low areas). Inexpensive, attractive, and easy to keep looking great.


----------



## applejuice

A light brown...dark beige color?

That is the color I had until recently...


----------



## momto l&a

We have tan/beige and its AWFUL! Everything the girls have spilled that you never saw or found and cleaned later attracts all dirt.

We used to have a wonderful dark green and it hid dirt and stains all that showed was lint and yellow hair from our lab :LOL We then sold that house.

We also had a tan speckled with all sorts of colors/shades and the only thing it didnt hide was baby oil :LOL I told dh that I had a terrible time vaccuming it because I couldnt see where the dirt was :LOL

I strongly suggest a design as I think they do the best of hiding stains, dirt ect.

If you have an extra good pad under the carpeting it REALLY helps with wear patterns and keeps the carpet looking good longer.

Hope you get your new house














:


----------



## boingo82

You want multicolored brown with black and white speckles. And multiple heights! Multi-height carpet is easiest to cut gum out of without ruining.


----------



## Celtain

My dh installs carpet for a living and he loved all the answers, especially the chocolate milk one. Your best bet is the berber with multi colored flecks in it, my mom had that in the playroom of her old house and it didn't show ANYTHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Greensleeves

T


----------



## Leilalu

The place we rent, a duplex, has dark blue carpet. I







it. Well, as much as I can love icky carpet anyway.:LOLI prefer wood floors, but really, with small kids who crawl arpund alot-carpet is better IMO. I had our carpet cleaned in our last place by a completely natural cleaning service and plan on doing the same for this place in the summer.
Dark carpet with low pile is what ours is.But it is very cushy. It shows lint, but hides spills pretty well.


----------



## huggerwocky

carpet in confetti/salt/pepper design hides the dirt best I think..preferably soemthing medium/dark greyish with sprinkles...know what I mean?


----------



## Red

Grey, grey, grey! My kitchen floor is grey and it doesn't look very dirty, even when it's filthy!

Course, it's always clean.


----------



## kate~mom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shelbean91*
The carpet should be as close to dirt color as possible!!









ours is loden green - no stains!


----------



## MPJJJ

We used to have a dark blue carpet, and it hid everything!


----------

